# Purchasing physical Gold in Ireland.



## Grizzly (18 Aug 2019)

Just wondering if I can purchase physical gold in Ireland and can I import physical gold in to Ireland?

Do I have to pay any sort of tax on my purchase?

If I purchase a one ounce gold coin and the spot price is $1500 per ounce how much should I expect to pay for this coin?

What karat gold is usually found in gold coins and is the spot price of gold based on 24 karat?

Thanks


----------



## Brendan Burgess (18 Aug 2019)

__





						Buying Silver or Gold in Ireland
					

Hi Guys can you recommend any good reliable places in Ireland to buy any of the above? I am a newbie in the field.  thank you in advance.



					www.askaboutmoney.com


----------

